# A little quiet here soooo help me



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

About maybe 25 years ago I built a bunch of these climbing bears (see attachments 1 and 2) for the kids a the church we were attending. My wife sewed little outfits and my granddaugher now has the one I made for my daughter.

Back in those days I used a jug saw and cut traced bears out. Used a couple of sanders to sand the edges and made a nail board drilling fixture to get the angles right. A simple pattern to locate the eyes etc.

I was thinking of making somemore now that I found the details again. This is where you come in.......

I would like some ideas about how you might do these with a router and choise of templates, fixtures, bits etc. I would like details so that anyone can do this at home, maybe for the holidays.

As you can see some modification will be needed to use a router so feel free to talk about that.

If someone wants to really do these I can provide the remaining information on the construction.

Let's see some posts on this please.

Ed


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

There is no doubt this could be achieved with the router and the aid of a template it would mean some of the internal corners would no longer be 'sharp' as they would have a small radius anything from 3mm minimum to 5mm maximum
Tom


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

template tom said:


> There is no doubt this could be achieved with the router and the aid of a template it would mean some of the internal corners would no longer be 'sharp' as they would have a small radius anything from 3mm minimum to 5mm maximum
> Tom


 Yes the modifications I mentioned!

OK more ideas, more posts, don't make me do this myself!

Ed


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

I'LL sit and design a template
Tom


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

template tom said:


> I'LL sit and design a template
> Tom


 Thanks Tom!

Now how about some others of you tell me how you would do this?

The more feed back the better!

Ed


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Just think a nice roundover bit will elimanate some of the sanding can't really help with the template though not a good drawer. Seems though you will have fun with that project enjoy.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Glenmore said:


> Just think a nice roundover bit will elimanate some of the sanding can't really help with the template though not a good drawer. Seems though you will have fun with that project enjoy.


 What if I told you that being a good artist or draftsperson is not importain and that I would be interested in how you would do this? The round over idea is good and I do have one of the brass bearing bits so the radius might not be as much of an issue....... Please go on with somemore ideas.

Ed


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

reible said:


> Thanks Tom!
> 
> Now how about some others of you tell me how you would do this?
> 
> ...


Good morning Ed
I trust you slept well
Elnclosed is a template for you to cut this will cut one half of the bear then simply flip over the template to rout the other half
Tom


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

reible said:


> Thanks Tom!
> 
> Now how about some others of you tell me how you would do this?
> 
> ...


I forgot to mention DO NOT ROUT all the way through at least one of the halves

How I got a posting here I do not know I suppose poor computer skills
Tom


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

I tried downloading the drawing and it is smaller than the actual size required therefore you will have to scale it up to 8 inches square.
I must also say this is the first time I have used imperial measurement on the computer so it took me a little longer to complete the drawing
Tom


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

Today I took the design to my school where I do volunteer work and produced the template then I got one of my students to rout the shape. Ron is totally blind but he managed to rout two bears and They are near enough to the size supplied by ED
Tom


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

template tom said:


> Today I took the design to my school where I do volunteer work and produced the template then I got one of my students to rout the shape. Ron is totally blind but he managed to rout two bears and They are near enough to the size supplied by ED
> Tom


 Tom you are the MAN! I was thinking maybe a few more people would give some other ideas but I guess they did not feel like posting, well to bad for all of us.

I don't have any idea what these points are worth but I'll send 200 your way as my way of saying thanks!

And you know since you do volunteer work I'm sending another 200 as my way of saying thanks for all you do.

Ed


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

reible said:


> Tom you are the MAN! I was thinking maybe a few more people would give some other ideas but I guess they did not feel like posting, well to bad for all of us.
> 
> I don't have any idea what these points are worth but I'll send 200 your way as my way of saying thanks!
> 
> ...


 Ed Thanks for the points. But like you I am not sure what they are for.
A great number of router users do not use the guides other than for dovetails, maybe morticing or routing trenches or simply to produce a shape using a 'male' template. and most use a straight cutter. I would use a great number of face edge cutters in my projects. 

If there was any interest in the use of the template guides I would prepare a step by step introduction to the use of the guides. 
Post a problem that you may have give me an idea as to what you wish to accomplish with the router and find that you have problems.
Tom
Tom


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

*Enclosed is a template for you to cut this will cut one half of the bear then simply flip over the template to rout the other half
Tom*

This was part of a posting I submitted earlier in the forum that was published with an answer to Ed's request. Did anyone every use the material sent or was I wasting my time in the preparation of the drawing.

It seems there is no interest in the use of the guides as a means of producing your projects.
Tom


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

template tom said:


> *Enclosed is a template for you to cut this will cut one half of the bear then simply flip over the template to rout the other half
> Tom*
> 
> This was part of a posting I submitted earlier in the forum that was published with an answer to Ed's request. Did anyone every use the material sent or was I wasting my time in the preparation of the drawing.
> ...


 Hi Tom,

I have not yet attemped to use your template you kindly supplied. I'm a little behind, I was thinking that I would done about 10 of them by now but it did not work out that way. I have to try and make some by next weekend if I have any chance of getting them done for Christmas. I see no reason why this would not work a lot better and faster then my old way of cutting them out on a jig saw then doing a lot of sanding..... 

I hope some more people make these for their kids, grand kids, neighbors kids, one one for yourself. If anyone needs more details on the making of them just ask.

Thanks Tom

Ed


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

*Forgot to mention*

Tom,

I forgot to mention I was planning on adding a indexing hole top and bottom on the center-line of the jig to do the alignment for the flip side, is that how you were picturing it?

Ed


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

That is a cute design Ed. Do you have a picture of one of the bears finished with the outfit?

Mike


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

aniceone2hold said:


> That is a cute design Ed. Do you have a picture of one of the bears finished with the outfit?
> 
> Mike


 Mike,

I might have an old picture but I'm not sure where to look for it so for now I would have to say no I don't. The family bear I kept for us went to DE with my daughter for her daughter and at the end of Sept. her place was flooded out. At this point they still have not decided if they will bulldoze the homes or let people repair/rebuild..... They are not allowed in the places for safety reasons so the status of that bear is unknown.

I was planning a build a few this season but I have only got as far as adjusting the template the Tom designed to the right size. I still need to make the template and get cutting to see how they turn out. The first batch took a lot of sanding to clean up the jigsaw lines so a router should fix that.

When I get some made I'll try and post pictures.......

Ed


----------

